# Language Exchange



## Au! (Sep 17, 2011)

Ciao, 
I am from Rome and I would like to practice my English.
I love learning about different cultures and points of view. 

I would be happy to answer your questions about Rome and roman's way to go....in English of course.  I am also open to show you around if you like! 


Au!


----------

